# Penn Senator 114 6/0



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Well I just picked up an older senator 6/0 for sharks am really excited to catch my first one just have to spool it up and get some terminal tackle and its on. Its in great shape and was just wondering is there anyone that could show me or walk me through a complete takedown so I can clean it up its fairly dirty from just sitting and id like to know if it needs any parts replaced drag gears etc. Thanks ahead guys.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ocean Master can help you out.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Alen Tani.com He is the Guru that has tutorials and parts that OceanMaster and Pompano Joe recommend and they are both masters of the senator!!!


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Ahh ok cool can I order parts from there also or should I see if joe or master has them?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

bwise said:


> Ahh ok cool can I order parts from there also or should I see if joe or master has them?


I would check with OM or Joe first for parts and Alen for DIY info and parts. UGLY


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Okie dokie joe has a message from me ha thanks guys.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

For cleaning and oiling my Penn Senators 114 6/0s cheap and a great job:
Tight Lines Bait and Tackle
711 North Pace Blvd
Pensacola, FL 32505

After calling around the area, they were the best for the price.


----------

